# Urgent.ly Roadside Doesn't Cover Accidents



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Last Sunday I had my first accident while driving for Uber. I was stopped at a traffic light with a passenger in the back when a bus tried to pass me on tight right. He took off my mirror and gouged my front right fender, wheel, and bumper.

I had planned for this, or so I thought. My first call was to Urgent.ly, the roadside coverage I buy through the Uber app. Guess what? They don't provide towing for accidents. What exactly they do cover, I don't know, but when I needed them they weren't there for me.

If you have Urgent.ly, you might want to think twice about it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Try calling back and just stating your car broke down.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Try calling back and just stating your car broke down.


I considered that , and ethical issues aside, I didn't want to argue with the driver when he saw the damage and then have to wait for another truck if he wouldn't tow it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Authority said:


> I considered that , and ethical issues aside, I didn't want to argue with the driver when he saw the damage and then have to wait for another truck if he wouldn't tow it.


would it kill you to wait ? worst thing that happens is they say no

if they specifically ask if you were in an accident you can just tell them yes but it's worth a try...just don't mention it unless they ask, just intially tell them it broke down

thanks for the info, 'though, but for only 1 dollar a month this isn't that bad considering they do cover 25 miles while my basical AAA and Lyft allstate only covers 5 miles

https://www.geturgently.com/partners/uber/faq


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> would it kill you to wait ? worst thing that happens is they say no
> 
> if they specifically ask if you were in an accident you can just tell them yes but it's worth a try...just don't mention it unless they ask, just intially tell them it broke down
> 
> ...


No, it wouldn't "kill" me to wait. But again, I don't want to be in the awkward position of having to lie or take the chance of sitting on the side of the road in the cold for two hours. That's a lose/lose proposition.

As far as I am concerned, any money spent that I can't use is wasted and I definitely don't recommend this service.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting the info. Good to know. I too have the coverage from them, hopefully won't need it but will keep it in mind. "Yea it just died, don't know what happened."


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> Thanks for posting the info. Good to know. I too have the coverage from them, hopefully won't need it but will keep it in mind. "Yea it just died, don't know what happened."


It's so cheap I will probably keep it too... especially because my car doesn't have a spare tire. Hopefully they won't come up with some excuse why that isn't covered either!


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

It's a 'you get what you pay for' situation. I looked into it since I just got the Uber Visa debit card, even though I've been driving for 6 months. I saw it was something that was offered with the card. 

A currently have AAA Plus, which is about $70 a year. I've had AAA for years and they're very reliable. While $0.50 a month sounds good, AAA Plus is only about $6 a month. You will be covered for anytime you need a tow truck you don't have to make up stories.

Thanks for letting us know about your experience.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Uber is apparently ending their relationship with them this month so perhaps my concerns were heard. Lol.


----------

